# just curious



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

i've read that there are so many piranha species yet to be discovered, that alone blows my mind! imagine all the odd/nice looking p's out there.
I was just curious if 2 different kinds of piranhas have been known to breed and thus creating a new type of piranha??
Possible or not?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> CoolD Posted on Apr 20 2003, 04:47 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> i've read that there are so many piranha species yet to be discovered, that alone blows my mind! imagine all the odd/nice looking p's out there.
> I was just curious if 2 different kinds of piranhas have been known to breed and thus creating a new type of piranha??
> Possible or not?


 Probably depends on who you talk on this message board for that information or what web site you visit.









Truthfully? no.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Frank, is there a particular reason the S Hastatus doesn't make it's way to the hobby trade? What region is this fish from? It's of the compressus group right?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Serrapygo Posted on Apr 21 2003, 02:19 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Frank, is there a particular reason the S Hastatus doesn't make it's way to the hobby trade? What region is this fish from? It's of the compressus group right?


Serrasalmus hastatus, a new species is described from the Rio ***** of Brazil. They are not very common. It is a member of compressus group.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

what about artificially trying to make a hyrbid???


----------

